# USB Audio Class 2 DAC Support



## bboris77 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi,

This is a fairly straight-forward question that I could not find a definitive answer to: Is FreeBSD able to connect to UAC2 DACs?

I have the JDS Labs Atom DAC that is an UAC2 device. Its firmware can be "gimped" to the UAC1-only mode, but it is a one-way process since the XMOS DFU cannot be loaded in the UAC1 mode. I would prefer leaving it in the UAC2 mode if possible.

Thank you.


----------



## msplsh (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks like it









						Implement support for USB Audio v2.0. Remove some redundant · freebsd/freebsd-src@baf88ef
					

USB audio v1.0 debug data, hence userspace tools like lsusb exist to show this information properly.




					github.com


----------



## Bobi B. (Oct 10, 2020)

Take a look at Thread 74463.


----------

